

Ask HN: I'm getting on a plane in 12 hours what shall I read / instapaper - thehodge

I know this has been asked a few times and I've taken a few of the suggestions previously but new books and articles come out every day would be good to get an updated suggestion list...<p>As a bit of background about me, I'm CEO of a newly funded startup which is semi stealth / semi I'd tell you but there is only a landing page and I'm pretty sure your getting sick of those...<p>I've read<p>* Delivering Happiness
* The PayPal Wars
* Coders / Founders at work
* Steve Jobs
* 4 Hour Work Week
* Lean Startup<p>and a few others...<p>But I'd love your suggestions :)
======
thehodge
I've currently got the Riak book to read which although I'm not super
technical (I can build a simple app in rails / php) I like to understand what
the dev team are talking ahout :)

------
chmielewski
I wish I'd seen this earlier... IKIGAI by Sebastian Marshall, of course.

------
tstegart
My new start-up travel magazine? Relax, spend a few hours chillin' :)

